# Easter greetings



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A very happy Easter to all 

Happy Easter holiday

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey, babe, great to see you back. I've got up this morning to find the clocks have gone forward. 

Why didn't anyone warn me? Doh!8-[


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

A very happy Easter to your family too, Sandra. It's good to see your post.

It's hot cross bun time in the HS household, to celebrate the birth of our grand daughter. Our son tells us the new baby has the looks of his wife, but has inherited his feet. :surprise:




.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Happy Easter, Aldra, very good to see you back.

Best regards to Albert as well.

Peter


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Aldra

many thanks and happy easter to yourself and your family. i hope everyone is keeping well.

Lee


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Happy Easter to you Sandra and Albert - glad you are posting.

And Happy Easter to all our readers too.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Happy Easter! Glad to see you back Sandra.  Its been a dark and horrible place without you. All we can do is either listen to Hinge and Bracket all day long (Cabby and Kev) or fight about leaving the EU. Order is restored.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Easter to you Sandra and Albert! 

Sandra, it will be good to have your input on here again. We have missed you. 

Do you feel purged after your Lenten fast?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Tried to post a welcome back and happy Easter message on your Jokes thread. However, I got an error message. Just shows not a lot has changed since you were here last:wink2:
Anyway - welcome back and Happy Easter to you and your family.
Sue


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pasg hapus a bendithiol i bawb.

Alleluia - Christ is Risen indeed!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

pippin said:


> Pasg hapus a bendithiol i bawb.
> 
> Alleluia - Christ is Risen indeed!


Blimey!!

Is that in tongues??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

He's just wishing everyone a blessed and happy Easter to all.





.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

For heaven's sake - Welsh is the language of - let me think now - oh yes - heaven.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What a delightful pleasure to see a post from Sandra - it is really good to have you back on here, we have missed you recently.

Happy Easter to you too, although I think your joke on the other thread may well reflect a problem.... but it made me laugh (and hopefully will now make others go and try to find it....)

I hope that you and Albert are well and that we will hear a LOT more from you - you are like a breath of fresh air or a ray of sunshine on here amongst the Referendum threads....

Hyvää pääsiäistä

Dave (I have now Finnished) >:nerd:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Happy Easter Sandea, great to see you back


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy Easter everyone (yes I know I'm a day late!). Wishing you all basketloads of Easter blessings.

Welcome back Sandra. Now the world has been restored to rights! Just not the same without your chirping! Sorry to hear you are still suffering. I'll be back in UK next Sunday, so I'll phone as soon as my head lands and we can catch up. 

Just packed off my Australian visitors so now the big panic - getting through my list of TTD before Saturday.

So I'm not going to linger on the forum, just long enough to wish you all Happy Spring. Has it sprung? I HOPE so. I am still a cold weather wuss!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Spring? Sprung?

Not bl**dy likely!

The daffodils are having a hard time of it.

It ain't warm, in fact I can see snow on the tops of them there hills.

Cadair Idris (elev 893m) is a mere 17km from our house (elev 50m) which is 1km from the sea.

Not quite as beautiful as Table Mountain and Capetown, but it'll do!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the 'good news' Pippin. I'm looking forward to a bit of cool weather, it's been 30 degrees plus most days for some weeks now in Durban area (32km inland) but not too cold. In Preston should be a little warmer. Going up to Scotland in May so not packing away my winter woolies in any case.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes it's probabally true

MHF is not the same without my useless contributions

Not the same without me telling people that I love them

Not the same because I mean it

Not the same because when Im not happy I mean it 

Not the same because when I'm wrong, boy am I wrong 
Not the same

Because I really just love you all

And even if you hurt me it makes no difference

I learn from it
And tubytuba

You are right, I drink too much
But thanks to modern science, and the fact I have money, my teeth no longer fall out, implants sorted it

So there you go

I'm me, I'll not change

So there you have me a complete mess , but I love, I empathise 

I hurt when you hurt, I worry when you worry

And I say when I hurt

And I understand some people don't want that

That's fine
Just tell me get lost,don't intrude
But know

I'm what I am

Warts and all

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It's the warts that worry me Aldra!

Anyway, back to Durban - which I remember not so much as just hot but hot, humid and very sweaty.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on pippin,

We have had a few lovely spring days, the daffodils are fantastic

Ignore him Viv, Preston will be bathed in sunshine when you get here

Or maybe not!!!

We are off to Scotland in a couple of weeks, like to get there before the midges arrive

As long as it's not perpetually raining I'm happy if it's cold or warm

Looking forward to seeing you soon Viv
safe journey
Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Come on pippin,
> 
> We have had a few lovely spring days, the daffodils are fantastic
> 
> ...


Are you going to go out for a cruise on Tugboats new inflatable ship?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Knowing Tugboat it will be a *de*flatable "ship".


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ye of little faith

I believe in him

I'm sending Albert out with him

I'll baby sit little Ellie

Shadow is an excellent swimmer

He's on search and rescue

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

pippin said:


> Knowing Tugboat it will be a *de*flatable "ship".


Objection, Your Honour, the witness is bang out of order. He should be held in contempt of Court. Harumph.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I stand by the statement I made earlier, M'lud.


----------

